# Empacadora al vacio



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 20, 2006)

Hola, sugieroes te tema para realzair una empacadora de alimentos al vacio, su utilidad será la de almacenar facilmente alimentos por esta tecnica.

No h encontrado en la busqueda de temas propuestos algo similar y aa información en internet no  es muy espescifica sobre como funciona el sitema de  empaque. agradezco l yuda de quien ete interesado.


----------



## josb86 (Dic 24, 2006)

Para sistemas automatizados industriales lo que necesitas es saber programar controladores PLC´s, por que el resto son puros componentes.


----------



## thors (Dic 26, 2006)

josb86 dijo:
			
		

> Para sistemas automatizados industriales lo que necesitas es saber programar controladores PLC´s, por que el resto son puros componentes.



creo que nuestro colega pide la tecnica o sistema base para realizar el proceso no la automatizacion 

he fabricado y modificado muchas maquinas empacadoras  pero niguna  por vacio 

creo que debes conbinar una selladora con una bomba de vacio ......puedes fabricarte un bolsillo de polipropileno o nylon  introduces el alimento luego haces vacio y sellas 
esta claro de debes controlar una gran cantidad de variables del proceso con el sistema que mejor domines 

chauuuuu


----------



## Joan_Vicente (Jul 12, 2007)

Las envasadoras de vacio se distinguen en dos grupos las que hacen el vacio dentro de bolsa especial para envasado de alimentos y luego sellan y las que hacen el vacio con el alimento y el envase dentro de una campana.
El primer sistema, lo ha descrito muy bien thors.
El segundo sistema consta de una cámara o cajón más o menos pequeña ( 400 x 400 x 250 mm) que una vez cerrada ermeticamente, entra en acción la bomba de vacio, esta bomba suele ser, para este tipo de campanas de 7 a 21 cm3/h.
Cuando dentro la campana se optiene el 95 - 98% de vacio (Casi -1 atmosfera) el sensor hace parar la bomba de vacio y entra en acción la resistencia encargada de sellar la bolsa.
Dicha resistencia se controla por temperatura y por tiempo, esto depende del tipo y grosor del material de la bolsa a cerrar.
Una vez que el sellado finaliza, se dispara una electrovalvula que permite la entrada de aire en la campana y con ello abrir la tapa, extraer el producto y queda lista para un nuevo ciclo.
Ya diras si necesitas más información.


----------



## pepechip (Jul 21, 2007)

puedes conseguir unas bomba de vacio utilizando el compresor de un frigorifico o congelador.


----------

